# Build 3 warre bee hives with 2 sheets of 4'x8' 3/4" thick plywood



## Mac37 (Apr 18, 2015)

What software did you use?


----------



## pppswing (Dec 19, 2013)

It would be helpfull if you make the same plans with centimeter !


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Metric would have been easier for him too, with all those /16 and /32 dimensions. 

Good old American metric intransigence, making life harder for us and inconveniencing everyone else. 

Welcome Warre, and thanks for the layout drawings. Why did you select plywood as your material? Sheet goods are easier to work with but I'm leery of them because of weather caused delamination.


----------



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

You don't understand When I built my plan ALL I could find was the EU plywood version (Google search warre plywood the mm shows up.)

Also I will make my own EU version and will post the original EU pic that I could find then 

I am very comfortable with metric measurements (Father is an engineer from EU) 

This is the one I found and could not find a US version because my measure tape did not mm.
View attachment 19319


Naturally I did not have any tape measures or rulers with cm so i was working mm plans with usa measurments and googling conversions. DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Using program CUTLIST plus express free for 14 days trial

Now I will make my own with my own software EU 

3x warre hives with 2 ply wood pieces


----------



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

> Why did you select plywood as your material? Sheet goods are easier to work with but I'm leery of them because of weather caused delamination.


Well. I priced 1 inch shelving and it was $2.25 per board foot. Cabinet grade finished 3/4 plywood was on sale for 34$ a sheet 0.94$ per each foot so I went with it. As for the wood. I do not fear delamination. I build a good roof. and then slather varnish round on my edges not inside where the bees live just on bare plywood side and spray the box assembled with a uv varnish in a can.


----------



## pppswing (Dec 19, 2013)

The warre bio bee plans taken from Guillaume book are not good for building a hive, 
you have the right quotation but there is no joinery at all !
This is a classic join for plain wood hive :
http://www.6klid.com/dslr/menuiserie/ruche/cr_30.jpg 
I don't know how to call it in english, this is "mi-bois" in french, "half wood" like in the Gatineau book p 158.


I don't think plywood is good with that type of cutting either, but a warre version of coates version is better IMHO, the joinery is a bit better
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/

I'm talking about the top space for frames and also the edges of the panel. 
It doesnt require thick plywood but you can make additionnal cut to mimic the "mi-bois".


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

pppswing said:


> The warre bio bee plans taken from Guillaume book are not good for building a hive,
> you have the right quotation but there is no joinery at all !
> This is a classic join for plain wood hive :
> http://www.6klid.com/dslr/menuiserie/ruche/cr_30.jpg
> ...


Thats called a Rabbet joint here in the US.


----------

